# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  happy 29th birthday billy espie 11/7/2011

## funky-dunky

Hi i would like to wish my beautiful fiance bill espie a happy 29th birthday today, you mean the world to me babe, happy birthday xxxxxx

----------


## BillyEspie

awww thanks babe mwah xxx i love you and the kids so much xxx

----------


## funky-dunky

> awww thanks babe mwah xxx i love you and the kids so much xxx



have a good day baby, we love you more xxx

----------


## Bazeye

Get a room.

----------


## funky-dunky

we have a room, its called happy 29th birthday billy  ::

----------


## rs 2k

> Get a room.


  ::  ::  :: 

Happy birthday x

----------

